# Sleep



## marcat (Aug 31, 2011)

i have just had 6 full hrs of blissful uninteruped sleep, thats the longest iv slept for in about 7-8 weeks since all this carry on started :sleeping:


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Sleep is a wonderful thing isn't it? I always thought I was just one of those people who never slept well, for years I struggled with sleep issues. Then I got divorced! Now it's unusual for me to sleep badly, I am so much more relaxed.


----------



## TheMizz...erable (Aug 14, 2011)

After I was able to sleep again, it is one of the things that I look forward to the most. I just wish I could wake up and realize that this is just a bad dream.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Sleeping rocks. 
Drink some chamomile tea before you go to bed at night. It's soothing.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

What is this "sleep" of which you people speak of?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Ah, sweet sleep! One of my favorite things to do. 

I'm always amazed at people who can sleep so little and yet be so lively (I have one child who is like that).

"_O bed! O bed! delicious bed!
That heaven upon earth to the weary head_." ~Thomas Hood


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I've never been able to sleep more than 5 hrs at a clip. Often I go back to sleep but often as not, not.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah that's terrible - those babies you just want to bathe them in Benadryl once in a while, don't you?


----------

